# Requiem For Dmitri (theme only) StaffPad



## dcoscina (Oct 25, 2021)

Something I began to work on last night. I love being able to change note lengths and move things around. Staffpad is the easiest composing app to allow for developing or modification of music thoughts


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 25, 2021)

Here is the wav file version


----------



## Gingerbread (Oct 25, 2021)

That is truly beautiful, makes me want to hear more!

Just curious, what is your process when working with Staffpad? Do you have a keyboard/piano nearby to work out ideas, or do you work from pure imagination straight into Staffpad?


----------



## gussunkri (Oct 25, 2021)

It is beautiful, but too short!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 25, 2021)

gussunkri said:


> It is beautiful, but too short!


it's just the theme. It's being developed into a proper piece. I just wanted to lay the foundation.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 25, 2021)

Gingerbread said:


> That is truly beautiful, makes me want to hear more!
> 
> Just curious, what is your process when working with Staffpad? Do you have a keyboard/piano nearby to work out ideas, or do you work from pure imagination straight into Staffpad?


I had sketched this out on piano first then really went to town on the counterpoint between the string parts once in StaffPad. this is what I love most about it. I can change things so easily. Notation programs or DAWs just don't allow the freedom of modifying music so quickly, at least for me. The earlier versions were much too repetitive and angular. Being able to finesse the lines is really great in StaffPad.


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 26, 2021)

Have you had a chance to read this?


----------



## DennyB (Oct 26, 2021)

Love it! Very emotional. The complexity blends into an overall flow which is very beautiful.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 26, 2021)

wcreed51 said:


> Have you had a chance to read this?


yes indeed. There is some controversy whether it’s factual or not however


----------



## zedmaster (Oct 26, 2021)

love it!


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 27, 2021)

dcoscina said:


> There is some controversy whether it’s factual or not


Yes, I know, but I understand his family stands (or stood) behind it.


----------



## Franco (Oct 28, 2021)

Bravo! Love It.


----------

